# My Queen Anne's Lace dying project



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's how it turned out!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice Yellow! What did you mordant it with??


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Alum.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Beautiful color -- thanks for the inspiring pic.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK Dummy here....... Queen Anns Lace....Like in the plant? DON"T LAUGH TOO LOUD!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Tex, no, it's not a dumb question! I didn't know it either until somebody else posted about doing it. Yes, the flower heads. I filled the crock pot up with them, added water and turned it on for overnight. I also had another crock pot that I put the yarn and the alum (and water) into. In the morning, I strained the flowers out and dumped them, then put the yarn into the "tea" that it made and let it sit all day.


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Nellie, beautiful color. When did you pick the flowers, when they were open or closed? I've always wanted to try dying with Queen Anns Lace and also with Goldenrod but have been a little nervous. I'm used to using Kool-Aid or food coloring.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Nellie - Thanks for the explaination!! That is a beautiful color.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

backtotheland, I picked them open.


----------

